# [ISPConfig3] MyDNS SFP



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

sorry für den weiteren Thread aber wegen der Lesefreundlichkeit habe ich Ihn nochmal auf gemacht. 

Folgendes Problem. 
Einige MailDienste wie Hotmail/GMX etc. verlangen anscheinend nun das ein sogenannter SPF Eintrag im DNS drin stehen muss. 
Meine Frage wie muss ich den eintragen bzw.wie muss der aussehen ? 
Also das er übers TXT reinkommt habe ich gelesen nur mir geht es darum wie genau der drin stehen muss. 
Ich habe zur Probe folgendes drin. 
TXT  domain.de.  v=spf1 -all

Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das reicht bzw. richtig ist. 

Danke
Pierre


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Du kannst Deinen DNS Server ja mal testen, es gibt diverse Online Tools dafür. Z.B.:

http://www.kitterman.com/spf/validate.html


----------



## PierreR32 (5. Okt. 2010)

Ok danke. 
Das scheint zu klappen. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Quest (6. Okt. 2010)

Über diesen Post bin ich auch gerade auf SPF gestoßen und hab mir das angesehen.
Wie ist das? 
PTR Eintrag kann ich ja nur einen setzen, also für die Haupt-Domain des Servers.
Muss ich also alle Mail Domains, die ebenfalls diese IP verwenden als a:domain.com Einträge mit in dem SPF-Record der Hauptdomain angeben?
Oder kann ich einfach jeder DNS Zone einen SPF-Record spendieren und mit diesem per include:domain.com auf die Stammdomain verweisen?
Das würde dann so aussehen:
"v=spf1 a mx include:domain.com"


----------



## Till (6. Okt. 2010)

Der PTR Record bezieht sich nur auf den Hostnamen des Servers und der Server verwendet auch nur seinen Hostnamen, wenn er sich mit anderen Servern verbindet. Welche anderen virtuellen Zusatzdomains auf dem Server sind spielt da keine Rolle.

Der SPF Record ist eine andere Sache, enthält nur Informationen welche Server für eine bestimmte Domain Emails versenden darf.


----------



## Quest (6. Okt. 2010)

Ich hoffe mal ich bin nicht der einzige, für den dieses Thema neu ist, aber da muss ich doch noch mal fragen.
Wie sollten also die TXT Einträge für SPF aussehen in den Zonen
- der Hauptdomain des Servers
- weiteren Domains, die sich die Haupt-IP teilen (*)
- Domains mit eigener IP und eigenem PTR


----------



## PierreR32 (6. Okt. 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe muss man das für jede Subdomain machen von der aus Mail verschickt werden sollen. 
zb. 
der Webserver hat ein Formular und ist per www.domain.de und ohne www. erreichbar muss man das auch die Subdomain (www) angeben. Dann kommt noch der evtl. separate MailServer dazu zb. mail.domain.de dann muss dafür auch ein eintrag dazu. 

Ohweh das wird viel Arbeit  

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## PierreR32 (6. Okt. 2010)

So ich habe mal mein DNS Template angepasst in einer für mich tauglichen Einstellung. Ich postet das mal aber ohne Gewähr das es bei euch geht.


```
[DNS_RECORDS]
A|{DOMAIN}.|{IP}|0|86400
A|www|{IP}|0|86400
A|mail|{IP}|0|86400
NS|{DOMAIN}.|dns1.xxxxxxx.de.|0|86400
NS|{DOMAIN}.|dns2.xxxxxxx.de.|0|86400
MX|{DOMAIN}.|mail.{DOMAIN}.|10|86400
TXT|{DOMAIN}.|v=spf1 -all|48200
TXT|mail.{DOMAIN}.|v=spf1 -all|48200
TXT|www.{DOMAIN}.|v=spf1 -all|48200
```
Das ist jetzt NUR der Abschnitt DNS RECORDS. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (6. Okt. 2010)

So wie ich das verstanden habe brauchst Du nur einen SPF record für die Emaildomain, also das was hinter dem @ steht. In Deinem Beispiel reicht also:

TXT|{DOMAIN}.|v=spf1 -all|48200


----------



## PierreR32 (6. Okt. 2010)

Ah ok alles klar. 
Dachte an evtl. 2 unterschiedliche Server. 

gruß
Pierre


----------



## mbsouth (7. Okt. 2010)

Für die Anhänger von SPF kann ich diesen Link empfehlen: http://www.openspf.org

Ich setze auf allen Mailservern, für die ich verantwortlich bin, ebenfalls SPF ein. Der Grund dafür liegt aber ausschließlich in der Tatsache, bei den großen Freemailanbietern nicht mit SPAM +Punkten der Sender rechnen zu müssen, weil für die (Sender)Domain kein SPF in Verwendung ist.

Ich persönlich stehe hinter der Meinung von Peer Heinlein: 

*SPF is broken by design!*


und verwende ausschließlich die Option "... ?all"

Ohne jetzt Werbung zu machen, - Till und Falko mögen mir verzeihen - die SPF Beschreibung schlechthin...!

Das Amavis/Spamassassin positive SPF Checks standardmäßig mit 0.001 -Punkten belegt, ist für mich ein weiterer Beweis für die Unzulänglichkeit von SPF. 

Ich setzte ebenfalls DKIM auf allen MTA´s ein. Funktioniert!

mbsouth


----------



## PierreR32 (7. Okt. 2010)

Ok das klingt Interessant nur jetzt bin ich aber total verwirrt wie nun der SPF ausschauen muss. 
reicht jetzt das ? v=spf1 -all ? 
Ich will doch nur das Mails von den kunden auch da ankommen wohin Sie geschickt werden. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## mbsouth (7. Okt. 2010)

Benutze den SetupWizard auf http://www.openspf.org . Trage in das Formfield die Domain des MTA´s ein, für den du einen SPF Record erstellen willst und ab gehts...!

Beispiel: meinedomain.tld
FQDN des MTA´s: mx1.meinedomain.tld

_"v=spf1 mx:mx1.meinedomain.tld ?all"_

FQDN eines weiteren MTA´s: mx2.meinedomain.tld der auch senden darf:

_"v=spf1 a:mx2.meinedomain.tld mx:mx1.meinedomain.tld ?all"_


_mbsouth_


----------

